# new HD Starz channels give 721 error



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

I subscribe to Starz. Any new Starz HD channel gives me a 721 error. All other new HD channels work and the SD Starz channels work. In fact, if I manually pick the SD version of the Starz channel 520 in the guide, rather than the HD version of 520, it comes in fine.

I refreshed my services on DirecTV.com and I reset the receiver. No fix.

Thoughts?

RESOLUTION: As others have reported below: remove the Starz package from your account and add it back in. It fixed the issue.


----------



## pitt1717 (Sep 23, 2007)

same here.....damn, this was 1 channel i was loking forward to having HD...


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

pitt1717 said:


> same here.....damn, this was 1 channel i was loking forward to having HD...


Got the same and called...

Updated my account, everythings on now...

It took about 5 min.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

You're going to have to go through the change programming menu online to substract it and than re-ad it. Or call a CSR to do it for you. Or wait unitl Directv gets to your account and authorizes it manually.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

I called and they couldn't fix it for me. They re added my hd package but it didn't work.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

JLove336 said:


> I called and they couldn't fix it for me. They re added my hd package but it didn't work.


They need to substract Starz and re-add it. It's in the coding. HD Access by itself doesn't turn on Starz.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Same issue here. Will have to call a CSR in a bit. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## markymouse (Sep 6, 2007)

JLove336 said:


> I called and they couldn't fix it for me. They re added my hd package but it didn't work.


I called @ 6:10 am and they fixed mine pretty quick. Now my recent activity online is updated and was not before. This worked for me. I'd call back and try another CSR.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Can I re add the starz package itself on Directv.com?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

JLove336 said:


> Can I re add the starz package itself on Directv.com?


You have to go through the menus. But if you are 'grandfathered" for anything, you may lose it.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got the premier package so I can't select any individual premium packages...oh well.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

JLove336 said:


> I've got the premier package so I can't select any individual premium packages...oh well.


You would need to downgrade to a lower tier package and than Re-ad premier.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

but REMEMBER,, *that DTV say **channels will be added by the END OF OCTOBER, *not September.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

I called at 6:01 and had them add the Starz - HD line to my account. They had to remove the Starz package, then reapply it. Voila! Sweet HD goodness!


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

jeffcarp said:


> I subscribe to Starz. Any new Starz HD channel gives me a 721 error. All other new HD channels work and the SD Starz channels work. In fact, if I manually pick the SD version of the Starz channel 520 in the guide, rather than the HD version of 520, it comes in fine.
> 
> I refreshed my services on DirecTV.com and I reset the receiver. No fix.
> 
> ...


==================================================
jeff, are the new HD STARZ channels being aired/shown yet? clato


----------



## RickMilw (Jun 4, 2007)

Clato said:


> ==================================================
> jeff, are the new HD STARZ channels being aired/shown yet? clato


I was having the same issue this morning. I have premier so wasn't able to add/remove Starz. Called D* and they answered right away. The CSR removed and re-added my programming and Voila! There it was. Starz looks great!!! Almost like watching a Blu-Ray movie. Too bad I had to come to work today :gott:


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

RickMilw said:


> I was having the same issue this morning. I have premier so wasn't able to add/remove Starz. Called D* and they answered right away. The CSR removed and re-added my programming and Voila! There it was. Starz looks great!!! Almost like watching a HD-DVD movie. Too bad I had to come to work today :gott:


FIXED...:lol:


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

The CSR I have been on with for 20 minutes does not want to readd my programming. For this to be a topic at all, D* has made a rather large oversight somewhere. Hope they can resolve it for everyone, and not just those that call in.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Juppers said:


> The CSR I have been on with for 20 minutes does not want to readd my programming. For this to be a topic at all, D* has made a rather large oversight somewhere. Hope they can resolve it for everyone, and not just those that call in.


Say thank you for your help. Hang up and call again and get a different one. Or you can do it online.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

I wish I would have read this thread before work.. bah.. I too am getting 721 on Starz and also have premiere. I don't want to change my package for fear of losing my grandfathering (which is basically HD Pack and free DVR at this point).. I'll tell them to remove and reapply starz to my account tonight.

What's the safest way to ask this without them redoing my package losing my grandfather status?


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

I called a CSR and she said she resent through my programming to my receiver. Is this what you guys are talking about having them do? She said if when I got home (I'm not at home right now) it still wasn't working I'd just need to do a red button reset. This sound correct?


----------



## Tonedeaf (Jun 13, 2006)

Got my HD re-added and my channels are up.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

She had to remove my premier package and readd it for the the channels to work. Actually she moved my account to plus HD DVR, which finally added the Starz HD and Sprts HD and the other HD charges, then moved my account back to premier. I coulf had thought of better ways to spend that hour, but now everything is working.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

ben arnold said:


> I called a CSR and she said she resent through my programming to my receiver. Is this what you guys are talking about having them do? She said if when I got home (I'm not at home right now) it still wasn't working I'd just need to do a red button reset. This sound correct?


Sounds like she is just refreshing the old package. This won't work, that was the first thing my CSR did. Than he told me to hit the red button (I pretended to do this step) Than I talked him through it. I was polite with him and hopefully he is trained for the rest of his day. He was happy that I knew the answer. It will probably be less headache for him the rest of the day.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just got off the phone with them and they reapplied it, works perfect now. Thank you to all who helped!


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

MikeR said:


> I called at 6:01 and had them add the Starz - HD line to my account. They had to remove the Starz package, then reapply it. Voila! Sweet HD goodness!


I just called and this is what they did on my account too. The first CSR had no idea what I was talking about and first tried to tell me that D* is doing a gradual rollout and they may be available by December ?!?!?!:nono2: Then I reminded her that the D* website said otherwise and she transferred me to tech. support. I just find it hard to believe how badly misinformed some of these CSRs are.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

First CSR insisted the new HD channels haven't launched yet. She also asked her supervisor who said new channels haven't launched.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Second CSR change my package to Plus HD DVR and then back to Premier. That did't work in this case. Perhaps she didn't actually submit the change but we'll see.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

JDubbs413 said:


> First CSR insisted the new HD channels haven't launched yet. She also asked her supervisor who said new channels haven't launched.


Wow.


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> First CSR insisted the new HD channels haven't launched yet. She also asked her supervisor who said new channels haven't launched.


That's sad, since they will probably get many calls on this today and they don't even know what is going on.

I am on my 2nd CSR and she has re added my startz and still nothing


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

JDubbs413 said:


> First CSR insisted the new HD channels haven't launched yet. She also asked her supervisor who said new channels haven't launched.


Surprising since the website has the 21 new channels announced now....
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
but the CSR I spoke with said the same thing about the new Starz channels...



iowaberg said:


> I just called and this is what they did on my account too.


Yes...
09/26/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

OK, I'm not as patient as others and do not like the idea of hanging up and trying again and again to find a CSR to do this properly.

If I change my package from Premiere to Plus HD DVR and back then that will do it? I am on the phone with Directv now but got a CSR who does not understand.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

geekmom said:


> OK, I'm not as patient as others and do not like the idea of hanging up and trying again and again to find a CSR to do this properly.
> 
> If I change my package from Premiere to Plus HD DVR and back then that will do it? I am on the phone with Directv now but got a CSR who does not understand.


Talk the CSR through this process...



Juppers said:


> She had to remove my premier package and readd it for the the channels to work. Actually she moved my account to plus HD DVR, which finally added the Starz HD and Sprts HD and the other HD charges, then moved my account back to premier. I coulf had thought of better ways to spend that hour, but now everything is working.


----------



## iowaberg (May 24, 2007)

geekmom said:


> OK, I'm not as patient as others and do not like the idea of hanging up and trying again and again to find a CSR to do this properly.
> 
> If I change my package from Premiere to Plus HD DVR and back then that will do it? I am on the phone with Directv now but got a CSR who does not understand.


I would suggest waiting for the CSR to do it.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

She did change my package to PLUS HD DVR, new Starz came on. When she changed it back to Premier, it went off. It also clears the rest of your programming. So like I had new customer benefits and she is having to redo that.


----------



## geekmom (Dec 16, 2006)

iowaberg said:


> I would suggest waiting for the CSR to do it.


Yep, got bumped up to next tier support but he knew exactly what to do without a rcvr reset  Now my recent activity shows ALL of those misc access charges from HD Access to Starz HD to Cinemax HD-----------:lol:


----------



## tunce (Jan 19, 2006)

Well I got it! Here is what they did to get it to work - what a mess...

09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	HD Access	$-3.66	$-0.18
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$-19.06	$-0.95
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	HD Access	$3.66	$0.18
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	CHOICE - Charge	$18.33	$0.92
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	STARZ and CINEMAX - Charge	$8.43	$0.42
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	STARZ and CINEMAX - Disconnect Adj	$-8.43	$-0.42
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx7909	DIRECTV DVR Service	$-2.20	$-0.11


----------



## cpoulos (Jul 10, 2007)

Be careful with your billing if they turn off premier and back on. They turned mine off and back on about a 1 1/2 weeks ago then it showed I had a charge for the DVR Service. The first CSR and her Sup said tough that everyone has to pay for DVR after Jul. I called back and asked again and they said anyone that had premier before Jul was grandfathered. She then said your were disconnected and reconnected, that she couldn't do anything about it. I said I didn't disconnect it the CSR disconnected it while he was only supposed to activate a receiver. She went to her supervisor and got it taken off. Hope it stays fixed.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

this is my concern. I like my waived DVR fee. I would hate to lose that in futzing around to get starz going. and as I understand it, once a package is expired in the system they can't reapply it, even if you are qualified to be grandfathered in.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Okay I realize what she did when she re-added the Premier package. She didn't add HD Access lol. Now her and her supervisor are essentially re-doing my account to like it was before. Wow DirecTV is in for a long day.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Half an hour to get it done and 3 CSRs. First one, explained I have all the new HD with the exception of Starz. She asked me to check the back of my receiver to see if I had a b-band converter. :nono2: Knew right then this was not going to work with this CSR. Asked for a tech support person. Reset all receivers - nothing. Then I nicely said that I have been reading on-line that you have to take Starz off the account and re-add it. She didn't want to hear this. Finally transferred to another CSR that knew what to do.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Finally got it resolved. Everything works now.

However haha they butchered all my new customer benefits and to re-do them and credit some things.


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

I have the same 721 problem and I'm about to call a CSR. Let me state this emphatically!!! DO NOT DROP PACKAGES ONLINE AND RE-ADD!! CALL A CSR.

The reason I say this is that I just upgraded to Premier a week ago in anticipation of the launch of new HD movie channels. Well if you downgrade a package within a short amount of time of upgrading you will be charged a fee for downgrading. So, if you have recently upgraded your package, don't remove/re-add online.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

deepthinker said:


> I have the same 721 problem and I'm about to call a CSR. Let me state this emphatically!!! DO NOT DROP PACKAGES ONLINE AND RE-ADD!! CALL A CSR.
> 
> The reason I say this is that I just upgraded to Premier a week ago in anticipation of the launch of new HD movie channels. Well if you downgrade a package within a short amount of time of upgrading you will be charged a fee for downgrading. So, if you have recently upgraded your package, don't remove/re-add online.


Absolutely. I am still not confident until I see my next official bill that stuff didn't get messed up. That is even with a CSR doing it. Anytime you remove a base package, you start from scratch. They have to go back and re-add everything and waive certain fees etc.


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

I suggest the MODS make this sticky. I have a feeling a lot of folks will be getting the 721 message today.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

deepthinker said:


> I suggest the MODS make this sticky. I have a feeling a lot of folks will be getting the 721 message today.


Really don't even need a sticky. Just an announcement saying to call a CSR and have them re-add your current packaging specifically Starz if they can.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Did you all have to reset your reciever after the csr re added starz in order to see the channels or could you see them as soon as they readded the package?


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

JLove336 said:


> Did you all have to reset your reciever after the csr re added starz in order to see the channels or could you see them as soon as they readded the package?


You will be able to see them as soon as they re-add the package, just make sure when they re-add Premier that they are re-adding HD Access. My CSR knew what she was doing but simply forgot to re-add the HD Access.

The first time she switched it to Plus HD DVR package it didn't go through so she had to do it again.

No reset should be needed at all for this.


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

JLove336 said:


> Did you all have to reset your reciever after the csr re added starz in order to see the channels or could you see them as soon as they readded the package?


Mine showed up as soon as they re-added


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

Well only took one CSR to get mine fixed, but she had to put me on hold for 10 minutes to figure it out. I told her about this forum and other people having the same problem before she put me on hold. After it was fixed we had a short chat about the roll-out and she said she nor her co-workers knew they were rolling out today until they came to work this morning. She said some of them joked that had they have known they'd have called in sick today.:lol: 

Here's what the DirecTV billing on the web site shows was done.

09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 DIRECTV DVR Service $-5.79 $-0.36 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 HD Access $-9.66 $-0.60 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 HD Access $9.66 $0.60 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.37 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $6.25 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx0553 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.41 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9852 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.41 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx9601 HD Access $9.99 $0.62 

When I looked at the top part of the View Activity statement I almost freaked because it said

Statement Date: 09/25/07 Current Account Balance: $127.86 Past Due Amount: $0.00 Total Due: $127.86

I was like what the hell, I had a $0 balance before calling, now it says Current Account Balance: $127.86 and my last bill was paid on the 8th with a due date of the 14th, so I should have a "current account balance"??

But then I looked up to the right under "My Account" and it says.

Billing Summary: 

Payment Due: 10/15/2007
Amount: $127.86

So, even though it looks weird it's actually okay. They basically just billed me for next month already, but my due date hasn't changed. BTW, "Open Season' in HD on Starz looks amazing!!!


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

I won't even copy/paste my recent activity because it's a mess haha.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Still no luck! She said that maybe my area just hasn't recieved the channels yet (although I have every other HD channel).


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

JLove336 said:


> Still no luck! She said that maybe my area just hasn't recieved the channels yet (although I have every other HD channel).
> 
> Here's my recent activity on my bill:
> 
> ...


I wonder if you switched to like Choice Plus and then back to Premiere if it would do anything?


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

i just added Starz online this AM here at work for the first time; never had before. I have DVR+ Package so I should have no problems I would assume correct??? Nobody home to check right now.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

JLove336 said:


> Still no luck! She said that maybe my area just hasn't recieved the channels yet (although I have every other HD channel).
> 
> Here's my recent activity on my bill:
> 
> ...


Call back and tell them to switch your entire package to Plus HD DVR submit it, wait a few seconds and then switch to Premier, make sure HD Access is selected and whatever features you have and then re-submit it.

Meanwhile park on one of the Starz HD channels and once they truly do it right it will immediately come on.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If you guys want to see a confusing-looking bill, here's my recent activity. As you can see, I have Premier, and D* added Starz individually on September 18. I did not call them--they did it on their own--and I was at work when StarzHD came on, so I don't know if I have it or not. But what a bill!

09/19/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18 
09/18/2007 HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18 
09/18/2007 HD Access $3.33 $0.18 
09/17/2007 OneTime EFT Pay $-249.30 $0.00 
08/29/2007 HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
08/29/2007 Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
08/29/2007 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $5.99 $0.00 
08/29/2007 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.32 
08/29/2007 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $5.40 
08/29/2007 HD Access $9.99 $0.54 
08/29/2007 ACCESS DIRECTV Magazine - Charge $2.99 $0.18 
08/29/2007 ACCESS DIRECTV Magazine - Charge $2.99 $0.18 
08/29/2007 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
08/29/2007 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
08/29/2007 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
08/29/2007 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $45.80 $2.47 
08/29/2007 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $33.00 $1.78 
08/29/2007 Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.30 
08/29/2007 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.30 
08/29/2007 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.30 
08/29/2007 HD Access $9.99 $0.54 

It looks like some things will be added twice. I'll wait on the paper bill and see how it turns out.


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

5678YN said:


> i just added Starz online this AM here at work for the first time; never had before. I have DVR+ Package so I should have no problems I would assume correct??? Nobody home to check right now.


Correct but you will have to pay for the Starz package since it isn't included in DVR+.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

Jdubbs yes I know; +11.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Clato said:


> but REMEMBER,, *that DTV say **channels will be added by the END OF OCTOBER, *not September.


DirecTV's website has stated for the past several days that there would be many new HD channels online in September. The _remainder _of the 70 channels will be available by the end of October.


----------



## ahafele (Jan 10, 2007)

My first attempt failed but this time when I called the guy actually seemed grateful for the suggestions that I gave him (removing and re-adding Starz and/or the HD package). He wasn't able to articulate what he did very well but he got it fixed and I now have all of the new channels in glorious HD.


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

Good job JDUBB! That worked


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have Cinemax, but haven't seen the "Cinemax HD" line show up on my recent activity yet. I know it doesn't matter until that channel comes online, but I'd like to make sure it's ready to go in advance. I'm afraid I'll have the same problem that people are having with Starz.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

My situation is like this:

I got the 4 free months of Premier bundled with the NFL ST. I made the move away from a certain cable co. that had my head in a vise at least partly because of that promotion. I never did get the Starz and Max HD charges on my bill.

So what do you think? Is it pretty hopeless for me, or what? Do you see any way I could coerce the box to authorize me via D* menus, or am I going to have to just take it like a man and call CS? Just how unpleasant do you think this conversation is going to be? What are the odds I get the HD movies (I assume Max is also 721, though I haven't even checked it yet) showing in just a call or 2?


----------



## Ryanm86 (Oct 18, 2006)

I am trying to get them online aswell. She tried some things with no success. Then she said she would have a tech work on it and it would be up soon:nono2:


----------



## JLove336 (Sep 8, 2006)

SierraWing said:


> My situation is like this:
> 
> I got the 4 free months of Premier bundled with the NFL ST. I made the move away from a certain cable co. that had my head in a vise at least partly because of that promotion. I never did get the Starz and Max HD charges on my bill.
> 
> So what do you think? Is it pretty hopeless for me, or what? Do you see any way I could coerce the box to authorize me via D* menus, or am I going to have to just take it like a man and call CS? Just how unpleasant do you think this conversation is going to be? What are the odds I get the HD movies (I assume Max is also 721, though I haven't even checked it yet) showing in just a call or 2?


I had the exact same situation. You will have to call them. Call and tell them to switch your entire package to Plus HD DVR submit it, wait a few seconds and then switch to Premier, make sure HD Access is selected and whatever features you have and then re-submit it.

Meanwhile park on one of the Starz HD channels and once they truly do it right it will immediately come on.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

JLove336 said:


> I had the exact same situation. You will have to call them. Call and tell them to switch your entire package to Plus HD DVR submit it, wait a few seconds and then switch to Premier, make sure HD Access is selected and whatever features you have and then re-submit it.
> 
> Meanwhile park on one of the Starz HD channels and once they truly do it right it will immediately come on.


Ugh... 

'k, thanks


----------



## deepthinker (Jan 6, 2006)

I actually told the CSR I spoke to that her boss better get a memo/e-mail sent out quick on how she fixed mine, because at the time our "little" forum already had 40+ posts about the Starz issue. Magnify that out to the user base and I'd really hate to be a DTV CSR today.:eek2:


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

I had the same issue as others. I could view Starz SD programs. HD programs gave me the 721 error.

I had to go through two CSRs. First CSR refused to take my advice to simply remove and re-add the Starz pack. The second CSR did as I requested, guess what, it worked. I now have the Starz HD charge in my account.

If you get a CSR not willing to play ball, try another.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

You would think that since they are aware of the problem they ought to be able to write a program to simply deauthorize and reauthorize starz on the affected accounts.. Seems simpler than having all the HD customers with Starz tie up the CSR's


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

rorkin said:


> You would think that since they are aware of the problem they ought to be able to write a program to simply deauthorize and reauthorize starz on the affected accounts.. Seems simpler than having all the HD customers with Starz tie up the CSR's


They need to have a way to take off and re-add premium packages even if the customer has premier so they don't have to go through the hassle of removing the base package.


----------



## rorkin (Dec 9, 2006)

That is not the only problem.. If you simply have The Choice plus or what ever that tier is called with Starz and HD. YOu are also affected by the problem.. THat fix should be easy.. With all the computer techs they have , they ought to be able to address the premier issue as well .. I suspect that in the next day or so they will.. I will wait a little before contacting them


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

Does anyone think this problem will resolve itself shortly? I don't want them to screw up my four months free with nfl ticket offer if I call.


----------



## DrJohnC (Sep 8, 2007)

Called CSR; Transfered to Tech Support: less than 5 mins ... voila! Starz
(Lost DVR service, called and less than 3 mins ... voila! DVR Service)

Life with DirecTV is now good.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I was getting the 771 message this morning before leaving for work on Starz West. Starz East HD looked amazing.

I figured everything would be worked out by the time I got home from work.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

SAFOOL said:


> Does anyone think this problem will resolve itself shortly? I don't want them to screw up my four months free with nfl ticket offer if I call.


I think you probably will need to call. If you want your Starz any time soon, I really think you'll need to do what I did, which is dial the number and pray you get a good CSR. I'd say I got pretty lucky. Starz is coming in loud and clear, and he absolutely assures me my NFL ST is still good to go.

*HOWEVER*
The CSR was very concerned about the suggested procedure of switching the package to Plus HD DVR, and switching back to Premier IF you're on the NFL ST promotion. He refused to do it that way because it would cause me to get billed for the Premier package. He knew of no way to prevent that extra billing from happening, and he was quite adamant about it.

We know that the CSRs sometimes have their wires a little crossed, and maybe that's the case here, too. But this guy seemed to be pretty on the ball. Folks on the NFL ST promotion that have convinced D* to authorize Starz using that procedure should keep a close eye on their bills, I think. That premier package is expensive. I don't think you want to be paying for it until NFL ST is finished.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

to all to get the new premeiums channels (*if you subscrived *) is you need to go into your favorites list & un ck the SD channel & cked the HD channel, *for instance you now have CNN, then you have CNNHD*


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

SierraWing said:


> I think you probably will need to call. If you want your Starz any time soon, I really think you'll need to do what I did, which is dial the number and pray you get a good CSR. I'd say I got pretty lucky. Starz is coming in loud and clear, and he absolutely assures me my NFL ST is still good to go.
> 
> *HOWEVER*
> The CSR was very concerned about the suggested procedure of switching the package to Plus HD DVR, and switching back to Premier IF you're on the NFL ST promotion. He refused to do it that way because it would cause me to get billed for the Premier package. He knew of no way to prevent that extra billing from happening, and he was quite adamant about it.
> ...


Yep that is the only thing I am worried about now the CSR I had and her superviser re-did my account to the way it was I think so we'll see. She mentioned specfiically that I was now being charged for Premier and that they were gonna fix that.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

I (knock on wood) have not had the problems with accessing the new Starz (or any other) HD stations. But after reading through this and other threads, my advice to those having this problem would be to give D* a few days to try to work out a cleaner solution than the "manual remove package/add package back" procedure. It seems to me that you could be exposing yourselves to future headaches/phone calls to resolve billing nightmares in order to get access to a few channels a day or 2 sooner.

I know, it's easy for me to say that since I don't have the problem. And maybe I am just too pessimistic, but based on some other billing problem scenarios I have read about, patience might just be a virtue in this case.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

GordonT.....I am going to hold off on getting it. Good advice! We don't watch starz all that often if at all (it would be nice to get them though....Ill give it a couple of weeks).


----------



## ben arnold (Aug 28, 2007)

does it make any sense to try a red button reset?


----------



## Mr Corvette (Oct 1, 2004)

I have the 721 error with perimer package, talked to two csr and two second tier csr, did all the above and still do not have Starz. They are going to do a realine on my dish next week low signal on 103b. They say this may be problem. My 103b is low but i am getting all the other new HD channels.


----------



## SierraWing (Sep 18, 2007)

ben arnold said:


> does it make any sense to try a red button reset?


You can always try that. It shouldn't hurt anything, but I doubt it will accomplish much in this case. The problem is authorization, which relates to your access card, which is addressed by D* sending the right signals to your box. In most cases, the only way to fix this Starz issue will be to have D* hit it, or if it's possible in your case, hit it yourself by removing and re-adding services on-line. The latter was not possible in my case, and even with D*'s help, I'm left with some fairly serious billing issues (right now I have $58 worth of incorrect charges showing up)

Things are definitely kind of goofy right now. Be careful or be patient....


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

YES Gordon, so far I getting almost all the hd premiums , hbo & startz, but as DTV said, *HD by the END of October not september*


----------



## JDubbs413 (Sep 4, 2007)

Really isn't a cleaner solution other than the fact they need to take off and re-add StarzHD on individual accounts. That's what they were doing in the weeks leading up to this. It is some type of authorization issue at their end.


----------



## SpankyUT (Jun 19, 2007)

Honestly, I'm surprised the CSR's even know the HD channels have launched already. Having worked at a D* call center in various capacities over the years, I know how poorly informed the CSR's are. They're almost always the last ones to know about anything, and even then, most don't pay attention or read the information anyway.

In my case, I also got the 721 on Starz. I upgraded to Premier not too long ago, and am still on my one-year commitment to HD access. When I looked online in change services, HD access was greyed out, and I could not change my Premier package. I couldn't change HD Access and couldn't change my base package. So, what I did was clicked on "all done" without making any changes, but it showed HD access highlighted. I clicked submit, and Starz came on. HD access doesn't show on my programming, but all the line items are there and I'm getting all my channels. Here's how my statement looks:

09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	HD Access $-4.33 $-0.27
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	HD Access	$4.33	$0.27
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	TOTAL CHOICE	$-38.39	$-2.40
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	HBO and SHOWTIME - Disconnect Adj	$-19.20	$-1.20
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxxxxx4	PREMIER - Charge	$79.99	$5.00

Might want to give that a shot before you have to call in and talk to a CSR.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

Same issue here. Premier Pkg, but 721 on the STARZ HD channels. Just got off the phone with a WONDERFUL csr. She had just started her shift and was really confused with why I had 721 on Starz. She had no idea this was happening with a number of folks. I kindly mentioned that I had seen others having this problem and that I may need to have the STARZ HD line item on my account. She searched for a while, but couldn't find it. We discussed deleting my Premier pkg and re-instating, but she was concerned with the 4 month free pkg (with ST) that I had. 

She dug around in her 'screens' for a minute and finally said (enthusiastically) "Yay, I found it"... she found the STARZ HD authorization somewhere "where you wouldn't normally look" and added it to my account. Now i'm back in action. :hurah: 

09/26/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00


To top it off, she said I was supposed to have Superfan with my Sunday Ticket package so she also added it also . 

A little patience and politeness can often go a LONG way to resolving problems.


----------



## capegator (Sep 14, 2007)

When my new dish was installed last week over 6 hours late, D* gave me 3 free months of Starz. Like others I received the 721 on all Starz this morning. Everything else working fine. Spoke with CSR and tech support at 6:30 this morning. They tried to remove and add Starz to no avail. Tech support then spoke to a supervisor and came back with..."we are aware of this problem and are working on it." Call us back this afternoon if you don't have it. My guess is I'll be calling back soon. Should I ask for another 3 months?


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

I had to change my plan to the the hd, this what i got.

09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HD Access $7.33 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HD Access $-7.33 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 SHOWTIME - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 STARZ - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx - 12 Mos Prog Crdt $-10.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 OPCION ULTRA ESPECIAL - Disconnect Adj $-33.73 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 To Our Valued Customer: - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/26/2007 xxxxxxxx8 FAMILIAR ULTRA - Charge $38.13 $0.00 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 CINEMAX - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HBO - Disconnect Adj $-9.97 $0.00 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HBO - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx HD-DVR Upgrade - Gen Reten CR $-199.00 $-13.93 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 HD-DVR Upgrade - Charge $199.00 $13.93 
09/25/2007 xxxxxxxx8 $19.95 Delivery and Handling - Charge $19.95 $0.00 

Free HD-DVR
6months of HBO
3Months of Cinemax, Startz, Showtime,
$10 credit for 12 months.
Free install, 

Statement Date: 09/18/07 Current Account Balance: $4.38 Past Due Amount: $0.00 Total Due: $4.38


----------



## raven56706 (Jan 17, 2007)

my lord... directv csr just told me that starz hd isnt available yet... can someone please tell me what keywords i should say when i call back


----------



## Carl AMG (Sep 19, 2007)

I had the same 721 problem across all my StarzHD channels. I saw it before work and had my wife call D* early this AM. The CSR was clueless and said not everyone was seeing them yet.

I called at 4pm and had to go through 5 CSR's, Tech Supports, Supervisors what have you. None really had dealt with the problem yet. Tried to send a signal to the HR20. Asked about my dish, BBC, receiver even though they knew I had all the other new HD channels perfectly. They didn't try to switch my Premier/HD package/NFLSF and we finally did the reset button and all is good.

I should have reset as a first step.


----------



## meanstreak55 (Sep 5, 2007)

raven56706 said:


> my lord... directv csr just told me that starz hd isnt available yet... can someone please tell me what keywords i should say when i call back


Best advice is to try again... as you can see from my post a few lines up, I had a wonderful csr. Even though she didn't know what the problem was, continued to dig until she found out.

At the automated prompt (after confirming that their automated refresh did not work) I said "Extension 721" and it transferred me immediately to a lady named Karen. I first described my problem and let her troubleshoot for a bit. After she seemed to be confused with what to do, I just said something to the effect of:

"I don't know if this will help you, BUT, I've been reading online about lots of others having this same problem. It seems that I need to have the "STARZ HD" authorization on my account to receive the channels..."

That led her to search in her system and eventually found it. It was not in an obvious location for her. I carried on friendly conversation the whole time and in the end we were very appreciative of each other for working together on it.

Just keep trying until you get someone competent enough to help.


----------



## Conky (Apr 17, 2007)

SpankyUT said:


> Honestly, I'm surprised the CSR's even know the HD channels have launched already. Having worked at a D* call center in various capacities over the years, I know how poorly informed the CSR's are. They're almost always the last ones to know about anything, and even then, most don't pay attention or read the information anyway.
> 
> In my case, I also got the 721 on Starz. I upgraded to Premier not too long ago, and am still on my one-year commitment to HD access. When I looked online in change services, HD access was greyed out, and I could not change my Premier package. I couldn't change HD Access and couldn't change my base package. So, what I did was clicked on "all done" without making any changes, but it showed HD access highlighted. I clicked submit, and Starz came on. HD access doesn't show on my programming, but all the line items are there and I'm getting all my channels. Here's how my statement looks:
> 
> ...


+1

Worked for me too


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

I called the CSR at noon and specifically told her to remove the Starz and add it back in to enable HD. She said no problem and 2 minutes latter, everythig was working correctly.


Bob


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

raven56706 said:


> my lord... directv csr just told me that starz hd isnt available yet... can someone please tell me what keywords i should say when i call back


Same thing here. Placed on hold, then she came back with the channels are not launched yet. :nono2:


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

I had no Starz HD this morning also and called as soon as I noticed it, figuring things were going to be busy in tech-support land today. Just like meanstreak55, got a csr named Karen. She tried what she could, including an rbr (that I had already done, but...) and then transferred me to a fellow name Lawrence in Technical Support. Took him all of about 1 minute to fix the problem. In light of all the bad csr comments, I thought it was worth mentioning that I got through quickly, both folks were friendly and helpful, all in all, not a painful experience.


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

DaveEv said:


> I had no Starz HD this morning also and called as soon as I noticed it, figuring things were going to be busy in tech-support land today. Just like meanstreak55, got a csr named Karen. She tried what she could, including an rbr (that I had already done, but...) and then transferred me to a fellow name Lawrence in Technical Support. Took him all of about 1 minute to fix the problem. In light of all the bad csr comments, I thought it was worth mentioning that I got through quickly, both folks were friendly and helpful, all in all, not a painful experience.


What did they do specifically to fix the problem?


----------



## Rocker07 (Jul 1, 2007)

Rob said:


> You're going to have to go through the change programming menu online to substract it and than re-ad it. Or call a CSR to do it for you. Or wait unitl Directv gets to your account and authorizes it manually.


Worked perfectly! thanks, I love being able to go on line and fix things for myself.......thanks again.


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

I had suspected that I would have the problem because Starz HD had never shown up on my account activity list. After I called, and checked recent activity in the account they had taken _everything _off, and put it back on again, including Starz HD.


----------



## DanHo (Jun 14, 2007)

The CSR I had at 1st tried a number of thing but couldn't get it and I even subtly mentioned the need to add the StarzHD charge, but he didn't want to listen. Transferred to Tech Support and the guy had it up and running in less than 3 minutes. Total call time was about 30 minutes.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

The CSRs I got tried resetting my account info, and transferred me to customer support, who said "we are aware and working the problem, nothing I can do". Called back, exact same thing. Exactly why I don't play the lottery--I never win.


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Calling and being persistent is the key. The first one I spoke with wouldn't believe me so I asked to speak with tech support. They tried to tell me my package (total choice plus) is old and I can't get Starz HD without upgrading. I told her that's not the case and please just delete and add Starz. She did it and 10 seconds later I had it. I told her to put the technique in her notes and tell everyone she sits by.

Look at this recent activity

09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO - Disconnect Adj	$-1.73	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO and STARZ - Charge	$3.20	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$-0.80	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO and STARZ - Disconnect Adj	$-3.20	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO - Charge	$1.73	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access	$1.33	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$6.93	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO and STARZ - Charge	$3.20	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.80	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HD Access	$-1.33	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$-6.93	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	DIRECTV DVR Service	$-0.80	$0.00
09/26/2007	xxxxxxxx6347	HBO and STARZ - Disconnect Adj	$-3.20	$0.00


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

I just added Starz using Directv.com, all channels including the HD's came on no trouble. I hadn't used the online 'change your programming' tool for a few months, it is much easier to use now, and for once I didn't have to call back to re-add my HR20 DVR service ($0.00), it is now listed separate from my TIVO DVR service ($5.99).


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

DanHo said:


> The CSR I had at 1st tried a number of thing but couldn't get it and I even subtly mentioned the need to add the StarzHD charge, but he didn't want to listen. Transferred to Tech Support and the guy had it up and running in less than 3 minutes. Total call time was about 30 minutes.


I guess I was lucky as my total call time including working through the menu system was less than 5 minutes.

bob


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

KCCardsfan said:


> I just added Starz using Directv.com, all channels including the HD's came on no trouble. I hadn't used the online 'change your programming' tool for a few months, it is much easier to use now, and for once I didn't have to call back to re-add my HR20 DVR service ($0.00), it is now listed separate from my TIVO DVR service ($5.99).


I tried to do that, but I had only subscribed to Starz about 2 weeks ago and the system wouldn't let me becasue it was less than 30 days.

bob


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

Here's what you do :

Call DirecTV and get to the tech dept. (the regular CSR's are not going to be as helpful)

Tell them about your problem and say that if they take the Starz package off your account, then add back on, it should fix the problem.

I had a grandfathered rate and 3 month free promotion for Starz, and I told him to make sure everything is retained even though the package will be taken off then put back on. He confirmed that everything stays as is.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

TriggerDeems said:


> The CSRs I got tried resetting my account info, and transferred me to customer support, who said "we are aware and working the problem, nothing I can do". Called back, exact same thing. Exactly why I don't play the lottery--I never win.


Sorry, gotta run and get a lottery ticket, as "STARZ HD" just showed up on my account. Gotta suspect it was one of the four CSRs, two of which were tech support, who continued working on it after hanging up.:hurah:


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

I was told I couldn't get the Starz HD because I'm grandfathered in the old 'Total Choice + HBO + Starz' package. This is sounding more and more like copout bull puckies. 

Don't know if they can remove Starz and re-add it without killing my grandfathered package. But surely they can add the "Starz HD" authorization...


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I was told I couldn't get the Starz HD because I'm grandfathered in the old 'Total Choice + HBO + Starz' package. This is sounding more and more like copout bull puckies.
> 
> Don't know if they can remove Starz and re-add it without killing my grandfathered package. But surely they can add the "Starz HD" authorization...


I was told the exact same thing. Tell them that's not true and insist they try removing and adding Starz back to your account. It worked for me.


----------



## TriggerDeems (Mar 1, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> I was told I couldn't get the Starz HD because I'm grandfathered in the old 'Total Choice + HBO + Starz' package. This is sounding more and more like copout bull puckies.
> 
> Don't know if they can remove Starz and re-add it without killing my grandfathered package. But surely they can add the "Starz HD" authorization...


I have TC+, plus a free 3 mo of both Starz and SHO, and they were able to (eventually) do it for me.


----------



## TAnsley (Sep 21, 2006)

Rob said:


> Say thank you for your help. Hang up and call again and get a different one. Or you can do it online.


I have Premier but online, it shows I have no programming at all and will not let me add/change online. Waiting on the phone right now to get this fixed.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

well, as I said earlier in this thread, BE CAREFUL when working with CSRs if you have the premiere package. After about 40 minutes on the phone I got Starz working, at the expense of my grandfathering in of waived DVR fees. So I'm going to call them back this morning yet and try to get some compensation for killing my previous package that waived the fee. tread lightly though.

on a happier note, I now have StarzHD :\


----------



## SAFOOL (Aug 24, 2007)

Got it working after 35 minutes on my second call.


----------



## Jazzmo (Aug 1, 2007)

I have Total Choice +, with all premium movie channels except Cinemax. When I got home yesterday I checked everything and all was good. I had my Starz and everything else. So it is not affecting everyone with old packages.


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Just spoke with CSR and first told them thanks for the new HD. :joy: 

I told her that all she had to do was remove Starz and then put it back on. 

She said that don't work for everyone and since I have a 3 months free promotion I would loose it if she did that.

Then she put me on hold :zzz: while she checked. When she came back she said D* is aware of the Starz problem and they are working on a solution. In the mean time she suggested a receiver reset and to be patient.:scratchin


----------



## xtc (Jun 26, 2004)

makaiguy said:


> I was told I couldn't get the Starz HD because I'm grandfathered in the old 'Total Choice + HBO + Starz' package. This is sounding more and more like copout bull puckies.
> 
> Don't know if they can remove Starz and re-add it without killing my grandfathered package. But surely they can add the "Starz HD" authorization...


thats exactly what I had, but before he did the whole re-add, i told him the grandfathered situation and he made sure it wouldn't be effected and after it was completed he double-checked to make sure everything stayed the same as far as the rates go and everything did.

I did it with Tech. dept, not the regular CSR, so you may wanna do that to get better service.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I called yesterday because I had the 721 on Starz. I am on Premier. The CSR removed HD Access and then added it back. The Starz and others now show up under recent activity. Starz starting working fine almost immediately.

09/26/2007	DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00
09/26/2007	Starz HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	SHOWTIME HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	HBO HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	LOCALS HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/26/2007	HD Access	$3.66	$0.30
09/26/2007	HD Access	$-3.66	$-0.30
09/23/2007	HD Access	$-4.66	$-0.38
09/23/2007	HD Access	$4.66	$0.38
09/11/2007	DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/11/2007	DIRECTV DVR Service	$0.00	$0.00
09/11/2007	Leased Receiver	$4.32	$0.40


----------



## fochs13 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm on hold for the 3rd time trying to get this resolved. I've told them repeatedly that they need to remove the hd package and re-add it, but still no luck. Any suggestions?


----------



## JMCecil (Jan 20, 2007)

It took me 3 different people and over an hour, but the last person was able to turn Starz HD access on and leave my TotalChoice Plus status alone.


----------



## Guttboy (Sep 9, 2007)

Took me one call and 30 minutes and a reset of my account and now I have all the channels I had and the Starz channels that I should have had.


----------



## ColonelJulius (Sep 14, 2007)

Came home from work today to find mine were working without having to call.
Nice to see D* fixing the issue for subs.


----------



## Minotuaro (Sep 28, 2007)

If you guys have problems, call directv and ask for technical support, the idiots up front have no idea what they are doing, I know because I deal with those morons everyday.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

xtc said:


> What did they do specifically to fix the problem?


Copied from another thread...

My billing cycle completed yesterday (10/10), and when I went home only the Starz HD channels were showing a 721 message. Now note that I added this programming after D* had completed their "HD Access" add/delete to everyone's account. When Starz HD was first launched I had to have them remove/add Starz on my account for it to show up on my HR20s.

So...last night I call again to have them do the same dance. The CSR first sent the authorization (no go), then wanted me to perform a RBR (I did a menu reset) - still no go. I explained what happened previously, and he removed/added Starz from my account...and voila - Starz HD.

Hopefully we won't have to go through this for each billing cycle.


----------



## jmh139 (Aug 11, 2007)

Same thing happened to me yesterday, no Stars HD. I have not called them yet, the last time I did, I lost all HD channels....



MikeR said:


> Copied from another thread...
> 
> My billing cycle completed yesterday (10/10), and when I went home only the Starz HD channels were showing a 721 message. Now note that I added this programming after D* had completed their "HD Access" add/delete to everyone's account. When Starz HD was first launched I had to have them remove/add Starz on my account for it to show up on my HR20s.
> 
> ...


----------

